# Track Buider



## Rail Freak (Jul 23, 2011)

Been Workin On the Railroad amazing

_*Sure beats the old days when they did all this by hand....*_ 

_*Here's a look at an amazing machine used on railroads to lay new track. Very interesting.*_

_*THIS IS UNREAL, EVERY TIME I VIEW THIS, I SEE ANOTHER PROCESS THAT I DID NOT SEE BEFORE! *_*CLICK HERE **ICI*

Quite the machine.......


----------



## the_traveler (Jul 23, 2011)

I agree! And to think that in the (not very distant) past, it was all done by hand!


----------



## The Davy Crockett (Jul 23, 2011)

Amazing! Rube Goldberg would be proud!


----------

